# JC Penny



## kwoodyh (Jun 5, 2017)

JC Penny labeled bike, original color under the white was a metallic tangerine, someone must of spray bombed it white to match the seat? It came with the BMX fork and no front fender. Rear hub appears to be a multiple speed with the cable running to the left axle shaft, future build with a springer front fork. I'll get some better pictures of the bike and the rear hub soon.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 5, 2017)

And it also has a mag wheel sprocket.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 5, 2017)

Be nice to that chain guard. It is worth 100 dollars give or take.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 5, 2017)

Sold! I know it's pretty cool, too bad it was slathered (spray bombed) in paint like the rest of the frame. Any pictures of that style bike you seen? I can't imagine why the original color was covered in white only thing I can think is the kid wanted to match that Spirit of 76 seat?


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 5, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Sold! I know it's pretty cool, too bad it was slathered (spray bombed) in paint like the rest of the frame. Any pictures of that style bike you seen? I can't imagine why the original color was covered in white only thing I can think is the kid wanted to match that Spirit of 76 seat?




Here is a catalog pic of a 72 3 speed with your type guard. Also a pic of a 71 in your color.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 5, 2017)

Freaking sweet wonder if I can polish my t$&d of a bike back to that condition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

